# Ερασιτεχνικός υποτιτλισμός εξ ακοής



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2009)

Όπως υποσχέθηκα σε άλλο νήμα, παραθέτω μερικά από τα αμίμητα που βρέθηκαν σε έναν ερασιτεχνικό υποτιτλισμό εξ ακοής. Μου τα πρόσφερε ευγενικά το μέλος της Λεξιλογίας Pit. Το εκπληκτικό δεν είναι ότι κάποιος ερασιτέχνης πίστεψε (κι αυτός) ότι μπορεί να γίνει υποτιτλιστής, αλλά το ότι κάποιος επαγγελματίας πήρε αυτή τη μετάφραση (αυτό το τζάμπα του Ίντερνετ θα μας φάει) και την πήγε για λίγη "επιμέλεια" ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να πληρώσει έναν μεταφραστή.


...remarkable improvements... = ...αξιοπρόσεκτα και διαχυτικά...

In sign language it means... = Στη γλώσσα του χεριού σημαίνει...

My parents met when they were 8. = Οι γονείς μου πέθαναν όταν ήμουν 8.

Oh, good God! = Καλέ μου Θεέ!

I'm scrubbing the tiles. Harnessing my Chi. = Τρίβω τα πλακάκια. Χάντσι μάντσι!

He dropped out of college. = Πήγε στο Κολέγιο.

I'm a terrible dancer. People have called the paramedics! = Χορεύω χάλια. Από 7 μέρη με έχουν πετάξει έξω!

He climbed every major peak in the world. = Έφτασε στην κορυφή του κόσμου.

What the hell happened? = Τι στην κόλαση συνέβη;

It's just a drink, take the edge! = Ένα ποτό είναι, σήκωσε τα χέρια!

Today's bikini wax... = Η Τρίτη επίδειξη μπικίνι...

I love your thong, by the way. = Λατρεύω τις σκέψεις σου με την ευκαιρία.

Your theories are a smokescreen. = Οι θεωρίες σου είναι καθαριότητα για καπνό.

Someone blew that shit wide-open! = Κάποιος είναι η σφαίρα της δράσης, ευρέως ανοικτή.

If I write about another baby's birth... = Αν γράψω για τον αέρα ενός παιδιού που αναπνέει...

I would rather drink something. = Ήρθα με τον αδερφό μου να τα πιούμε.

Make sure the poor sucker's still standing there. = Γίνε σίγουρος ότι τα φτωχά κορόιδα στέκονται εκεί.

Hey, everybody! = Ε! όλοι.

See me in the lobby. = Δείξε μου το εργαστήριο.

It's a file on the desktop. = Είναι ένας φάκελος στην κορυφή του τραπεζιού.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [*]I love your thong, by the way. = Λατρεύω τις σκέψεις σου με την ευκαιρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Καλά, αυτά πώς τους έρχονται; Αυτά είναι εντελώς αψυχολόγητα... Παρ' τ' αυγό και κούρεφτο.


----------



## pit (Feb 27, 2009)

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, εγώ ήμουν αυτός που έπρεπε να κάνει αυτό το κείμενο υποτίτλων σόι. Δυστυχώς, γιατί ήμουν δύο μέρες εντελώς άυπνος και ευτυχώς, γιατί τουλάχιστον αυτές τις δύο μέρες τις πέρασα ευχάριστα. Το τι γέλιο έριξα....

Ειδικά με το Χάντσι-μάντσι, πέρασα πολλές ώρες προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω πώς του/της ήρθε να το γράψει. Κατέληξα στο ότι το "χάντσι-μάντσι" είναι μια αρχέτυπη ιεροτελεστία των αρχαίων υποτιτλιστών και σημαίνει "δεν ήξερα τι να γράψω, αλλά δεν ήθελα να αφήσω και τον υπότιτλο άδειο"!

Τι να πω... Τα λέει όλα η σιωπή.


----------



## sarant (Feb 27, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά να επισημάνω ότι ο Ανθόνιο δεν ήταν ερασιτεχνική δουλειά, ούτε τα Ρούχα των Μανιχαίων (τα οποία, προς τιμήν του, το κανάλι της Βουλής άκουσα ότι ξαναϋποτίτλισε). Το αξιοκατάκριτο εδώ, όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, είναι η καρμιριά του επαγγελματία πελάτη.


----------



## danae (Feb 28, 2009)

Χάντσι-μάντσι, πια!


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
*Όταν οι έλληνες υποτιτλιστές έχουν κέφια!*

Οι επαγγελματίες υποτιτλιστές οφείλουν να είναι πολύ τυπικοί στη δουλειά τους και να μεταφράζουν «με το γάντι» και με απόλυτη πολιτική ορθότητα τους διαλόγους των σειρών και των ταινιών. Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους «ερασιτέχνες» υποτιτλιστές, εκείνους που αναλαμβάνουν να αποδώσουν επεισόδια σειρών που δεν προβάλλονται στην Ελλάδα, «απελευθερώνοντας» τους υπότιτλούς τους δωρεάν στο ελληνικό internet. Αυτοί οι τύποι φαίνεται να έχουν κέφια κάθε φορά που βρίσκονται πάνω από το πληκτρολόγιό τους, και φροντίζουν να αποδώσουν φράσεις και αμερικανική αργκό σε άπταιστα… καλιαρντά ή με όρους που μόνο στην Ελλάδα θα μπορούσαμε να συναντήσουμε. Αργά ή γρήγορα λοιπόν, κάποιος θα εμφανιζόταν να αναλάβει το έργο της συλλογής τέτοιων «επικών» υποτίτλων. Κι αυτός είναι η σελίδα «A Wild Subtitle Appears», που κάνει ομολογουμένως πολύ καλή δουλειά, συγκεντρώνοντας τέτοια «διαμάντια», όπως αυτά που ακολουθούν παρακάτω. 

Οι υποτιτλιστές του Walking Dead βρήκαν έναν πιο ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να μας πουν «τι έγινε στα προηγούμενα» 







Στο Two and a Half Men μάλλον ακούν πολύ Πανούση (_στδ. _ο πρώτος διδάξας ήταν ο Χάρρυ Κλυν)






Στο Once Upon A Time χλαπακιάζουν πιτόγυρα 





[...]

Πηγή: http://www.in2life.gr/delight/hobbi...es-ypotitlistes-ehoyn-kefia.html?singlepage=1

*
A Wild Subtitle Appears

*How I Met Your Mother








Spoiler



Pretty Litle Liars





:twit: 


Δεν ξέρω τι λένε αυτοί, αλλά τα «ζόμπια» πολύ μου άρεσαν. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το έγραφα κι εγώ στον πιλότο της σειράς, χωρίς να με κατακεραυνώσει κάποιος επιμελητής. Το ζόμπι, του ζομπιού, τα ζόμπια, των ζομπιών. Κανένα ζόρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2014)

Ειδικά στο Two and a Half Men έχουν μείνει θρυλικοί οι λογοκριμένοι υπότιτλοι του Alpha όπου απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα και η λέξη "γκέι" ή "σεξ" σε μια σειρά που στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο λεκτικό χιούμορ. Εκεί είδαμε να αυτοσχεδιάζει ο υποτιτλιστής γράφοντας κάτι άσχετο από αυτό που είχε γράψει ο επαγγελματίας και καλοπληρωμένος σεναριογράφος, κατακρεουργώντας φυσικά το χιούμορ. 

Μακάρι να είχαμε το δικαίωμα να φτιάχνουμε τέτοιους υποτίτλους στον επαγγελματικό υποτιτλισμό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 22, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω...

Πάντως χτες είδα ένα "Καλέ Θεέ" έτσι ξεκάρφωτο σε υπότιτλο στον Alpha (ενώ κατά τα άλλα ήταν υποφερτή η κατάσταση).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 22, 2014)

Αυτά τα «A wild τάδε appears» ξεκίνησαν από τα Pokemon, btw, και τώρα έχουν καταντήσει memes για πάσα χρήση


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

...
A Wild Subtitle Appears: 

Black Mirror S01E01





:scared:  | :woot:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 30, 2015)

Αυτά παθαίνουμε με την αριστεροακροδεξιά κυβέρνηση που έχουμε...


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2015)

...
*Πώς βγαίνουν οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στο Ιντερνετ*, Αιμίλιος Χαρμπής, Καθημερινή, 30-5-2015

...
*Απολαυστικές παρεμβάσεις*
Αξίζει να επισημανθεί εδώ πως οι διαδικτυακοί υπότιτλοι για τους οποίους μιλάμε δεν έχουν πάντα την κλασική μορφή που έχουμε συνηθίσει από την τηλεόραση και τον κινηματογράφο. Λόγω της απόλυτης ουσιαστικά ελευθερίας που υπάρχει, οι μεταφραστές πολλές φορές προσθέτουν τη δική τους προσωπική «πινελιά», με ενδιαφέροντα αλλά και ξεκαρδιστικά πολλές φορές αποτελέσματα. Αρχικά υπάρχουν οι μίνι επεξηγηματικές σημειώσεις, συνήθως ιστορικού ή επιστημονικού χαρακτήρα, κάτι το οποίο φυσικά σημαίνει επιπλέον έρευνα από την πλευρά τους. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν γίνονται αναφορές σε κοινωνικές συμβάσεις ή έθιμα με τα οποία το ελληνικό κοινό δεν είναι εξοικειωμένο.

Οι πιο απολαυστικές παρεμβάσεις, ωστόσο, είναι αυτές που περιλαμβάνουν διάφορα σύντομα χιουμοριστικά σχόλια ή κάπως...εναλλακτικούς τρόπους απόδοσης μιας συγκεκριμένης φράσης του πρωταγωνιστή. Ατάκες του τύπου «δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε με τα νέα μέτρα της τρόικας» (καθώς οι πρωταγωνιστές κοιτάζουν κάτι με τρόμο), «γ.....κε ο Δίας» (μπροστά σε μια σκηνή μακελειού), «μιλάς με γρίφους, γέροντα» (αντί του «δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες») ή πραγματικά επινοήματα σαν το «αυτός δεν μιλάει καθόλου, είναι έτσι από γεννησηMute» περνούν τη διαδικασία της μετάφρασης σε τελείως άλλα επίπεδα.

Πραγματικό πάρτι, τέλος –όχι πάντα με τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα οφείλουμε να πούμε– γίνεται και με την αντικατάσταση διάφορων περισσότερο ή λιγότερο διάσημων ονομάτων της διεθνούς σκηνής με τα ελληνικά «ανάλογά» τους. Ετσι με ευκολία η Οπρα Γουίνφρεϊ μετονομάζεται σε Ελένη Μενεγάκη, ο Ντέιβιντ Λέτερμαν σε Ανδρέα Μικρούτσικο, η Νταϊάν Ρος σε Μαρία Φαραντούρη (για κάποιο άγνωστο λόγο) και όλοι, μα όλοι οι τηλεοπτικοί ερευνητές σε Αγγελική Νικολούλη.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

Λοιπόν, έχω κατεβάσει τον τρίτο κύκλο της Χομλάνδης. Μου τον ζήτησε κάποιος συνάδελφος και τού τους έδωσα αφού είχα πειράξει τους ελληνικούς υποτίτλους.

Άνοιξα τα αρχεία στο notepad, με Ctrl-H (replace) άλλαξα τα ονόματα και λόγω τελειομανίας έφτιαξα και τις καταλήξεις (γενική πτώση, αιτιατική).

Ο Nicholas Brody μετονομάστηκε ως Νικόλας Βρόδης.
Η Carrie Mathison μετονομάστηκε ως Καίτη Μαθιού.
Ο Saul Berenson μετονομάστηκε ως Σούλης Μπερεσόνιας.
Ο Dar Adal μετονομάστηκε ως Αντρέας Άνταλος.
Ο Peter Quin μετονομάστηκε ως Πέτρος Κουίνος.
Ο Mike Faber μετονομάστηκε ως Μιχάλης Φαμπές.
Η Jessica Brody μετονομάστηκε ως Ευγενία Βρόδη.
Ο Dana Brody μετονομάστηκε ως Ντίνα Βρόδη.

Στο τέταρτο επεισόδιο δέν άντεξε. Τους κατέβασε ξανά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2016)

Γεια σου, Αρχάγγελε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς κολλάει αυτό που λες με τη λογική τούτου εδώ του νήματος. Αν έχεις τη διάθεση και το χρόνο, θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις. :)


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 6, 2016)

Σχετίζεται με τις "εξυπνάδες" του υποτιτλισμού. Αν το θεωρείτε off topic στείλτε το αλλού.


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2016)

Οι «εξυπνάδες» όμως που συζητάμε εδώ είναι είτε φριχτές μεταφράσεις (#1-6) είτε αναπάντεχες (πολλοί τις βρίσκουν και γουστόζικες) μεταφορές προσώπων, πραγμάτων και καταστάσεων στα καθ' ημάς (#7-13). Το δικό σου (#14) είναι άλλου είδος χιούμορ, άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2016)

Django. Mute από γεννησιμιού τ'.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

Eμένα πάλι μ' αρέσουν. Κάνει την όλη διαδικασία διασκεδαστική (μιας και είναι Fansubbing). Ειδικά στο Lost με τον Μπέντζαμιν Λάϊνους στο 12ο επεισόδιο του 5ου κύκλου σε μια φάση γυρνάει στην Σαν και της λέει, "Τhe fact that John is here it makes me scare the living hell out of me" (κάπως έτσι. Δεν θυμάμαι επακριβώς την ατάκα) και ο georgeadams το μετέφρασε 
"Το γεγονός πως ο Τζον είναι εδώ με έχει κάνει να κλάσω μέντες". 

Όσο για τον ερασιτεχνικό υποτιτλισμό εξ ακοής, μεγάλο παλούκι αποδεικνύεται για μένα (όσον αφορά τις ταινίες που διατίθενται σε δημόσιους trackers), γιατί παίζει ρόλο η ποιότητα του ήχου της ταινίας σε μορφή κάμερας ειδικά. Αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα και το transcript σε περίπτωση που δεν πιάσει κάποια φράση το αυτί.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

Earion said:


> Οι «εξυπνάδες» όμως που συζητάμε εδώ είναι είτε φριχτές μεταφράσεις (#1-6) είτε αναπάντεχες (πολλοί τις βρίσκουν και γουστόζικες) μεταφορές προσώπων, πραγμάτων και καταστάσεων στα καθ' ημάς (#7-13). Το δικό σου (#14) είναι άλλου είδος χιούμορ, άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα.



Τι είναι αυτοί οι αριθμοί στις παρενθέσεις μέσ' τα hashtags;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Τι είναι αυτοί οι αριθμοί στις παρενθέσεις μέσ' τα hashtags;



Οι αριθμοί των ποστ μέσα στο νήμα. Φαίνονται στη μοβ λουρίδα, πάνω δεξιά.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι αριθμοί των ποστ μέσα στο νήμα. Φαίνονται στη μοβ λουρίδα, πάνω δεξιά.


:lol:
A, καλά.


----------



## Archangelos (May 20, 2016)

daeman said:


> Django. Mute από γεννησιμιού τ'.


Το εκβλάχισε ή μου φαίνεται; Όχι γεννησιμιού του αλλά γεννησιμιού τ᾿.

Κάτι άνάλογο έχω δει στον 8ο κύκλο του Desperate Housewives όπου ο Κάρλος Σολίς έχει γίνει αλκοολικός. Γυρνάει η σύζυγος και η γειτόνισσα της λέει ότι ο Κάρλος είναι πιωμένος. Ο υποτιτλιστής (ο ερασιτέχνης) είχε γράψει: _είναι μεθυσμένος, σαν εκείνους που το 2009 ψηφίσανε Παπανδρέου (συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να κρατηθώ)._


ΥΓ: υπάρχει thread για επαγγελματικό υποτιτλισμό;


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Το εκβλάχισε ή μου φαίνεται; Όχι γεννησιμιού του αλλά γεννησιμιού τ᾿.


Νομίζω θέλει να παίξει με το mute (αφού δεν μιλάει καθόλου).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω θέλει να παίξει με το mute (αφού δεν μιλάει καθόλου).



Αυτό μού θυμίζει το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με τον Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών:

-Γιατί ο Φρόντο κυκλοφορεί με ένα δαχτυλίδι στο λαιμό;
-Γιατί είναι χόμπι'τ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 24, 2016)

Το έχω ακούσει λίγο διαφορετικό:

–Γιατί αρέσει στον Φρόντο να ψαρεύει;
–Γιατί είναι το χόμπι τ'.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το έχω ακούσει λίγο διαφορετικό:
> 
> –Γιατί αρέσει στον Φρόντο να ψαρεύει;
> –Γιατί είναι το χόμπι τ'.



Πήγε για ψάρεμα με το γιο τ'. 

Big-game fishing with John, for swordfishtrombones. But they're on shore leave tonight, fishing in the jailhouse. 
Fish & jailbirds.







They bought a round for the sailor
And they heard his tale
Of a world that was so far away
And a song that we'd never heard
A song of a little bird
That fell in love with a whale

Κι εγώ την άκουσα διαφορετικά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2016)

"Chandler had a moustache, for crying out loud!"

For crying out loud.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 22, 2016)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Θα μπορούσε και να ουρλιάζει δυνατά. :woot:


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2017)

"You should fucking sue." - _Gone Baby Gone_

Then perhaps you wouldn't fuck the film.






"Have you been working out?" - _Sex & the City_

Yeah, in the city, but I fucked Sue, and everything was fucked up for good. Or bad. Or rather ugly.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2017)

Of course, Daeman. What did you expect? The difference is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2017)

Earion said:


> Of course, Daeman. What did you expect? The difference is in the eye of the beholder.



Yes, but language makes no difference to the eyes of the beheld. 



daeman said:


> Απού θωρεί την ομορφιά, εκείνος και την κρίνει
> μόνο να τη θωρεί καλά και όχι όντε πίνει!


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2017)

I mean if there are varieties of eyes



Earion said:


> or these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there may be perhaps varieties of stares; so why not a Japanese stare? :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2017)

Earion said:


> I mean if there are varieties of eyes
> there may be perhaps varieties of stares; so why not a Japanese stare? :cheek:



Stares in Japanese (male, classic):







Stares in Japanese (female, neo-slasher /slash/ Tarantinese):






Spitfire. Πρώτη τζη και τελευταία τζη.


Stared in Japanese (male, plucked):







Bonus: Stares in Scorsese







Special bonus: Stares in Sergioleonese






Stares in Sergioleonese, Volume 2 (speaks volumes): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyuwBW9lNa8


Addendum: Stares in Igorese






Eyegore. Stares in Daemanese. :devil:


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2017)




----------

